# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  nürnberg street session 6.7.03

## TiSpOkEs

in nbg findet am 6.7. also sonntag ne street session staat. weiter infos:

Hi!

Es ist wieder mal soweit,die 2te Nürnberger-Bikesession steht fest!Am 6.7 um 11.00Uhr Treffpunkt am Ostausgang vom Bahnhof(da wos letztes mal auch schon war).
Wär cool,wenn wieder soviele wie letztes mal kommen würden!!!
Die letze war ein voller Erfolg und dann durch die Regeneinlage auch noch besonders geil Leider ist mein Scanner kaputt,deswegen ncoh keine Bilder,die reich ich aber nach in den nächsten Tagen...
Also,meldet euch!

ICQ:179308330

MFG,Nightmare 

www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthr...&postid=674890

TiS

----------


## baxstar

will die bilder sehn!

----------

